# Experience with WBM Engines (Enflow)



## mhickl (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes this is my first post but I have been reading the site for over two years. Lots of great information. I just want to share my experience with everyone that I had with Wolf Brothers Engines. Now they are calling themselves Enflow sp? I bought a used 07 BF 750. Had some head gasket problems got new jugs since the old ones were sleeved. A few hours later oil pump went out when my sister was on it, and she drove it back to the house about a 2 minute ride with the oil pump shot. I replaced the oil pump hoping the engine wasn't shot even though I knew it was. Thirty minutes of riding on the new oil pump engine starts knocking so I decide to get it rebuilt. With the cost of parts I decide to let someone else rebuild it and have it done right. I decided to send it to wolf brothers and have them install high comp pistons and cams from a reputable engine builder. After sending them the money and engine, I received the engine about 3 weeks later than they said I would. Apparently it took a while to get put on the break in stand. No big deal. When I get the engine I notice that there is no oil residue under the inspection caps on the valve covers. I am wondering if was even ran. Anyway I installed it and before I fire it up I pull the spark plugs overfill it with oil and turn it over with the starter. The oil light does not go off. I call them and ask a tech why it wont prime he said sometimes you have to spin it over faster to get it to prime that I should hook up the plugs and start it. Against better judgement and after his speech on how they build thousands of engines and it will be fine I do that. Well it primes. I decide to take it for a spin, never getting over half throttle. Drove it about a half a mile. Come back to the barn adjust the idle and the engine oil light comes on. Call WMB and send them a video of the oil pressure at idle they claim my idle is to low. I take it to a Kawasaki dealer get them to tune the bike and get in contact with WBM on why it has low pressure and why the light is on. WBM also stats that my wiring maybe bad. They preformed the oil check in the book which is 45 psi or whatever at 4000 rpm. Which it has but once it is back down to idle the oil light comes back on. WBM basically told them to turn the idle up until the light goes off. They did and charged me $250 for basically doing nothing. I get it back ride it around after getting the engine to operating temp the light comes back on. I call WMB and tell them, they still say the idle is not set right. I know it well above the recommended 1200 rpm, but anyway , I purchase a tach to put on the crank. Send them another video of the engine idling at 1350 rpm with only 5 psi of oil pressure with cold oil. I also go to a friends hose and use the same tach and gauge on his 05 brute with over 1000 hrs where his shows 50 psi with cold oil. After beating around the bush for over a month or two, they wont return my calls or e-mails, they agree to take the engine back and test it. After having the engine for 3 weeks I finally get a video from them with the engine running and having 20 psi at idle. They claim nothing was done to the engine and they cannot explain how I was getting the readings on my gauge. Even tho I have been in contact with them this whole time and have let them know of the problems they are not giving me any warranty on this engine. It comes with a basic 3 month warranty, but it took them 3 months to even agree to take the engine back. I was in contact with Chris there, he never responded to my e-mails and never called me back when he said he would. I would always have to call him the next week to find out what I needed to know. So basically I payed for a rebuilt engine that had no oil pressure at idle but would pressure up once it was above 2k. I assume the relief valve was stuck open. I just wanted to share my experience to help out others before they make the same mistake. I should have just let the engine sit there and idle till it locked up when I got it back from them the first time. I have the videos I can show to prove the rpms and oil pressure if anyone doubts me. As for me I will never be doing anymore business with them and will not allow any friends of mine to do business with them. Being that I have only put less than and hour on this engine since I had it rebuilt and sending them e-mails and video you would think they would at least give me a 3 month warranty from the time I actually get the engine back. This goes to show they do not have faith that the engine always had proper oil pressure. But now I have nothing to do but take the engine back and hope no major damage was done when it idled with 5 psi of oil pressure. Hopefully there are not others out there that have had the same experience with them.


----------



## riderfourlife (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles man, and am not so glad to hear about someone else having issues with wbm. I ordered a completer remanufactured engine through them back in December after the used 2006 brute I bought blew a case bearing after 4 hours of ownership. Was told I would see the new engine by the beginning of January from guess who?? Chris! Well after having terrible service from him throughout the process I finally received the engine... in April! The engine arrived in a cardboard box with no papers, receipt, or warranty information and a broken speed sensor... I replaced the speed sensor and asked for a credit for the amount of $100.. which I was told I would be given via cheque in priority mail within the week.. I got it, in august... fortunately the engine has ran beautifully thus far(knock on wood) but I will NEVER deal with them again unless its for warranty work. Wanted to share that with ya, you're not alone! Hopefully you get everything worked out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There have been others that have had issues with WBM... We dropped them a while back as a sponsor. Not sure if the new owners have added them back or not but, either way, most people here won't suggest using them.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I use to suggest them but from what I have seen they have went down hill fast. Use to be great with support and willing to help. Now they screw up so much and try to ignore people that no one wants to deal with them. They won't last long doing this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

There local guys for me and nobody I know of has even heard if them lol

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------



## mhickl (Oct 31, 2013)

To be fair, after making this post they call and say they will give me the warranty that comes with a new motor. They also took the valve cover off and showed me pics of the cams which seem to be ok from what I can see in the pictures. Hopefully nothing else is ruined.


----------

